# what type is my piranha? help



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

hi im new to this form i live in wisconsin and a have been tring to get a black p (rhom) for a long time. the firt ones i bought was small and turned out to be some other kind so i sold it. the one i have know was also small when i bought it and now it is larger and i dont know if it is a true black(rhom) or some other type please help if you can.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you bought it at a LFS and it is a serra, chances are it is either a rhomb, spilo, or spilo cf with spilo cf being the leading candidate. Those are the serras I have seen in Wisconsin LFS. 
Without a picture it makes it a little hard to tell what you have. :smile:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

how do you add a pic. i tried but it says that i cant add this type of pic?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow other people from wisconsin actually, I thought I was the only one. Anyone in the Milwaukee area? Also where did you get your fish from, price, size of it etc... Just go on download.com and download a program that will convert the image to another format either .gif or even .jpg, you might even want to just open up microsoft paint, then resave the image as .jpg or .gif it should be that easy,







then upload on here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, best thing to do is show pix. Send email to Judazzz, he can get your pix in for ya.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i got my fish in Milwaukee it was a store of the lake in oconomawak? 
fish somthing i cant remember but i paid 70.00 and he told me it was a true rhom. i will try to get these pics to work


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea we need pics to tell what it is.....how big is he?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi there fellow Milwaukeean! In the last 3 years I have come across only 2 rhoms in the Milwaukee area, one being a 10 incher for $100. 
My suggestion is to stop waisting money and time and just order one on line.

A little tip: This is not etched in stone but true baby rhoms will likeley have little or no red in them. Look for (depending on size) yellow or gold hues and a heavier jaw structure than say, spilopleura.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i hope these pics worked


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

this is pic 2


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

In case some had problems with the files I adjusted and converted the files to jpeg format


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

My Webpage

it worked

thanks alot


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

second.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

the pics look good thanks for gettin them big 
the p is about 4-5" long if anyone has any ideas what type please let me know
thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_ Moved to the proper forum _

I think we need better pictures with more of a side shot.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

No Probs , If you have anymore pics that you want changed just PM me .


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

GOT MORE PIC HOPE THEY HELPMy WebpageMy WebpageMy WebpageMy WebpageMy WebpageMy Webpage


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Spilopleura CF, AKA S. Medinae is my impression. Not a rhom.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I aggree, SpiloCF.

Didnt Frank already confirm this possiblity?

~Dj


----------

